
CAHF: Ethereum miners to fork before scheduled fork reduces block reward by 40% - mbgaxyz
http://www.cahf.co
======
CryptoPunk
This is a really deceptive campaign, given it's claiming to promote the
original version of Ethereum when the original vision clearly included a
switch to proof of stake.

